
Better flight stats results - terpua
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/12/better-flight-stats-results.html
======
cduan
The sad thing is, if they seriously tried, Google could easily solve lost
luggage problems. All they need are a few RFID tags...

~~~
maw
It would take more than a technical solution -- currently many people who
handle luggage are not really accountable to passengers. (They're probably not
paid too well, either.)

I learned this the hard way when my wife (foolishly, to be sure) packed her
engagement ring in checked-in luggage. Everything but the ring arrived intact.

